# East Coast Show Check In Here



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Sept 30 th kicks it off around here. 

I got my room and 2 tables for the show. 

Gooe to see you guys there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My bad. Aberdeen MD 


Clarion Hotel 

980 hospitality way. Aberdeen MD. Sept 30th


----------

